# Force iPad to download Smart Previews?



## stevevp (Jan 21, 2018)

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):
I need to show some photos on my iPad, synced from Lightroom Classic to CC, where I will not have an internet connection. Can I force my iPad to download the smart previews in a particular synced collection in advance. rather than on the fly as seems to be the norm?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 21, 2018)

Select an album, tap on the three dots and mark it for offline editing (it's now called 'Enable Store Locally'). That will download the smart previews to the device.


----------



## stevevp (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks Johan. I was clicking on the wrong three dots!


----------



## frankklaver (Dec 28, 2018)

Searching everywhere. Finally the answer I was looking for. Thank you, you made a believer out of me.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 30, 2018)

frankklaver said:


> Searching everywhere. Finally the answer I was looking for. Thank you, you made a believer out of me.


Welcome to the forum Frank. Glad we could help. Make yourself at home!


----------



## mikebore (Jan 1, 2019)

An extension to this idea is to create an album called "All Photos" and click the store locally option for that. I have 75,000 photos and the smart previews use about 120GB. If you make this All Photos album the auto-import album it will stay up to date.

Learned that tip on this great forum.


----------

